# Satellite input to media pc?



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm looking to go to a Dish TV satellite system but haven't been able to get an answer as to whether or not I can input the signal into my media pc and use the pc as my dvr.

Does anyone know if / how I can do that?

I know that I can buy the dvr system from dish... but since I already have the dvr in my pc, why should I pay the extra $60 a year? 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

a regular tuner would do the trick.


----------



## yowsa1125 (Jul 6, 2009)

ebackhus,

I guess I don't understand.

The way I was told these systems work is that the signal from the satellite comes into the digital box provided by the Dish TV and that the box is the tuner as well as the descrambler for the signal. If I then take the output signal from box and bring it into the pc, won't I just get the channel that is selected by the box?

Guess I'm confused. If you can help clarify I'd appreciate it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

You are correct. The downside is that unless your DVR software has a means to interface with the tuner box only the currently tuned channel will be output to the PC. Persoanlly, I'm willing to pay $9.99/mo for my DVR. But then I also work for the cable company so my services (except the DVR) are free.


----------



## karkate (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi..

The signal from the satellite comes into the digital box provided by the Dish TV and that the box is the tuner as well as the descrambler for the signal. If I then take the output signal from box and bring it into the pc, won't I just get the channel that is selected by the box.

----------
karkate
----------


----------

